# Consolidated Sibelius Tips



## Scott Rogers

..........


----------



## Scott Rogers

*Methods for slur input*

..........


----------



## Scott Rogers

*Input devices for Notation Entry*

..........


----------



## Scott Rogers

*Low ledger line notes colliding with dynamics*

..........


----------



## Scott Rogers

*Sibelius Shortcuts*

..........


----------



## sbkp

*Numeric Keypad Plus Key*

A followup to that very important tip:

The '+' key steps through the keypad layouts. Shift-'+' will go back to the beginning. If you're like me and don't like moving your right hand once it's anchored on the numeric keypad, those are useful alternatives to the F8-F12 keys.


----------



## sbkp

*Lining up Dynamics and Hairpins*



Daryl said:


> If you select all the dynamics and hairpins in your stave, use the Align in a Row command (Ctrl+Shift+R), the hairpins are all too low compared with the dynamics. My solution is change the default positions so that it looks correct and then instead of doing Align in a Row, do reset position (Ctrl+Shift+P). they are all now nicely aligned in a row and you can use the arrow keys to move the whole row up or down.


----------



## sbkp

*Technique Text (erase background)*



Scott Rogers said:


> Make a "New..." text style based on the default Technique text, name it Technique (erase), check the Erase Background button, then confirm, the Technique (erase) will appear just under the Technique text in the Properties tab pop-up. It makes for a quick switch when you've already inputted Technique text and later realize you need it to erase the background. You can use erase background with or without the text being boxed.
> 
> Erase background is most useful when you have an indication that needs to run across a barline.


----------



## Scott Rogers

*Soundsets and controller generation*

..........


----------



## Scott Rogers

..........


----------



## Scott Rogers

*Integrating your own Sibelius "Notepad"*

..........


----------



## sbkp

*Creating parts for multiple instruments*



Thonex said:


> Say I want to print out the violin parts... but I want there to be Violins I and Violins II on the same page... just as separate staves. Is there a way to do this?





Daryl said:


> Easy. You need to open the parts window, click new part, control click all the instruments that you want in the part, click add to part and then OK.


----------



## sbkp

*Notating espressivo portamentos*



Thonex said:


> I wanted to write some violin parts that are very expressivo... with lots of large intervals (low to high) that are to be played in an glissando portamento fashion... but only right before the target note. With a pencil and paper I'd notate it like a scoop... a little slur looking line preceding the target note.. but I can't find that in Sibelius. How do you notate those type of articulations... you know for schmaltzy string writing?





Daryl said:


> If you want a line you go to Lines, if you want anything else you go to Symbols. You can also use a slur if you want, although this always looks wrong to me.
> 
> FWIW you should really be using a line, but only connected to the target note, as anything else is confusing to anyone who plays Big Band.


----------

